# New mold!



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Made this mold this week. 1.5 grams #12 vmc gold hooks. Should trick some fish with these little guys this season. Just waiting for some ice!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

those look good..... they should catch some fish if we ever get any ice!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

They look good. Clean those eyes out before we get ice.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*nice lookin'*


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice lookin bugs!! Any in glow?


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Funny you ask. I just got done painting some glow! I only have 4 colors. I don't use glow jigs very much. Just haven't had much call for it i guess. Thought since I have time till the ice forms I would paint some more jigs up.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice work,jigt.I like your design!! Looki'n real"fishy"!! But,,about the glow,,, when,you are fishi'n with a 3" or more of snow on top of the ice,, it gets dark,down under that covering,& the glowers will help for them to see ya a bit better.... just a thought... ----->>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

your killing me! all of these awesome jigs, and no way to get my hands on them!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Send him a pm and see what he says.


----------

